# Ijust vs Smok pen



## Walter White

*Which one is better and why????

Need a spare unit.

Thank you*


----------



## wikus

Walter White said:


> *Which one is better and why????
> 
> Need a spare unit.
> 
> Thank you*


I have the ijust s as a backup decent setup, no leaks, big range of coils available. Decent battery life.


----------



## Tockit

I Just S does not come close to the Flavour on the big Baby beast tank. You have some more flexibility with the big baby tank when you get the RBA deck as then you can build your own coils if you like.


----------



## Tockit

Oh and if you do decide on going the Ijust route. Go for the I just S and the i Just 2 has an issue where the fire button stops working.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## B_rad

I have a iJust S, Pretty decent day-to-day, but the Smok V8 Stick which i tried recently is definite one up from the rest.


----------



## Bear_Vapes

Ijust s is better especially if u pop a ccell in it, big baby beasts dont even come close. Using the 0.3 coil the vapor production is not far off the big baby.


----------



## Tockit

Bear_Vapes said:


> Ijust s is better especially if u pop a ccell in it, big baby beasts dont even come close. Using the 0.3 coil the vapor production is not far off the big baby.


Problem with the cCell coils is and many have had these issues. the Coils are a gamble and its either hit or run with them. I tried them them last year September and out of the 5 coils only one worked great. Im not sure if Vaporesso sorted it out now. Big baby beast is a hit and on point everytime.


----------



## Gersh

Walter White said:


> *Which one is better and why????
> 
> Need a spare unit.
> 
> Thank you*



Smok pen or the smok v8 stick ?


----------



## William Vermaak

I will definitely go for the Smok V8 Stick. It's an awesome kit. The tank is incredible and the protections on the battery is very nice for that extra peace of mind.


----------



## wikus

there is a big difference between the smok vape pen and the smok stick v8, I think the original question was regarding the smok pen and not the smok stick v8. the pen doesn't have a big baby beast tank on it, only the stick v8. the price is also double between the 2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

Just another factor to consider - availability of coils and other spares ???

.


----------



## thaabit

Walter White said:


> *Which one is better and why????
> 
> Need a spare unit.
> 
> Thank you*


If those were my only options, I would opt for the ijust S. CoilArt makes some kickass coils for those ijust/melo tanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

The new euc coils from vaporesso have no issues and you get the sleeve for the coils to fit in the ijust tank. Imo the smok v8 stick is the closest to the ijust s. Not the vape pen


----------



## Bear_Vapes

Tockit said:


> Problem with the cCell coils is and many have had these issues. the Coils are a gamble and its either hit or run with them. I tried them them last year September and out of the 5 coils only one worked great. Im not sure if Vaporesso sorted it out now. Big baby beast is a hit and on point everytime.


Im getting 1 week out of my baby beast coils and i tried all of them. With ccell im getting 3weeks same with eleaf coils. Could be bad batch tho


----------



## Tockit

Bear_Vapes said:


> Im getting 1 week out of my baby beast coils and i tried all of them. With ccell im getting 3weeks same with eleaf coils. Could be bad batch tho


The I just coils does last a bit longer yes. I also got a week off the coils that shipped with the baby beast. I have the T8 in now and I'm on week 2. Think I shall get an ijust tank again and try the ccell coils again. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

does that answer your question


----------



## Nightwalker

do a dual 24g 5 wrap 2mm. 
In baby beast rba on v8 stick. (Which fits in the big baby beast. You just need extended glass.


----------



## Zan

Can one use a big baby beast on a ijust s battery?


----------



## Nightwalker

Zan said:


> Can one use a big baby beast on a ijust s battery?


Yip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Zan said:


> Can one use a big baby beast on a ijust s battery?


Preferably the M4 coils though designed for the v8. The 0.15 rocks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasfeer

Can one use a TFV8 Big Baby Beast Tank on a iJust2?



Or what can be used to have a similar effect?


----------

